# Schere für Seerose gesucht



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo

habe mal eine Frage an alle. Und zwar habe ich irgendwo eine Schere zum abschneiden von Seerosen gesehen. Ich finde diese aber nirgends mehr wer kann mir da helfen. 
Denn meine neue Seerose blüht schon zum 3.mal.
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 


Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Jurgen ich benutze diese vom Gardena hoffer der Link funzt kannst  die neigung verstellen und mit dem Kombistiel is wirklich ne feine Sache 

* defekter Link entfernt *

und sonst under Gardena Produkte (Katalog) GARDENA aquamotion Teichpflege 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

Lg Andy


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2005)

Hi,

da kann ich nur Daywalker100 recht geben, die ist echt gut, die hab ich mir heute auch geholt. Aber ich empfehle noch den greifer dazu. denn irgendwie müssen ja die sachen aus dem teich raus. kommt natürlich auf die größe des teichs an. ich hab mir gleich den 4m Teleskopstiel dazugekauft, un konnte somit meine seerosen welche in 2m tiefe stehen, richtig schön zuschneiden.

mußt allerdings mit greifer mit rund 70 euronen rechnen.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon einmal eine Schere oder Zange mit einer Teleskopstange gesehen, die länger als 4 m ist ? Mit 4 Meter komme ich leider nicht weit.

Bei uns muß sich immer einer erbarmen und ins Wasser gehen, sonst kommen wir an die Seerosen nicht mehr ran. Und nun ist es mir bei 14-15 Grad Wassertemperatur schon zu kalt *bibber*.

Anglerhosen (sogenannte Waathosen) helfen auch nicht, die würden schon volllaufen, da wo wir hinmüssen um die Seerosen zu schneiden *gg

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Gabriele,

was mir spontan dazu eingefallen ist:
Habt Ihr schon mal über ein Boot nachgedacht?  8) 

Es muß ja kein richtiges sein.. ein normal großes Schlauchboot würde dafür sicherlich schon reichen.
Noch was kleineres als Beiboot für die abgeschnittenen Pflanzenteile und.. los gehts!
Damit würdet Ihr recht einfach bis zu den Seerosen rudern und dann... abschneiden was nicht gefällt. (dabei bleibt man dann auch trocken.. wenn alles glatt geht)
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist Euer Teich doch keine 4m tief, oder?
Dann würden die 4m Teleskopstiel auch locker reichen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

ein Boot - ja das ginge auch, aber damit käme ich mir doch etwas komisch vor *lach*.

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Gabriele,

sicherlich gibt es schönere Anblicke, als ein Schlauchboot auf dem eigenen Schwimmteich. 
Und wenn man dabei bei diesen Temeraturen über Bord geht... haben sicherlich auch nur die Nachbarn was zu lachen ;-)
Aber es geht ja dabei primär nicht um die Optik (außer die... die der Teich im Frühjahr bekommt, wenn man nicht genügend Abgestorbenes entfernen kann).
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch Bekannte, die Euch erstmal so ein Teil versuchsweise überlassen. Wenn es gut funktioniert, könnt Ihr dann immer noch in ein eigenes investieren!

Ich war Samstag noch bei uns im Hornbach und habe Teleskopstiele einer anderen Firma gesehen.. aber auch diese hören bei ca. 4m Länge auf..... 
Das einzige, was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte: "Irgendwie" 2 dieser langen Teleskopstiele miteinander verbinden. 
Aber wer soll dann mit sowas noch zielsicher hantieren


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer Kombination Waathose und 4m Teleskopstange.

Werde mal meinen Mann für diesen Test vorsehen *gg

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

immer auf die kleinen 

Apropps klein, wie waere es mit __ Stelzen ?  :ertrink:


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2005)

*Mähboot*

Hallo

Es soll Leute geben, die verdienen ihr Geld damit, dass sie in einem Mähboot sitzen und Wasserpflanzen schneiden. Hauptsache ist doch abgeschnitten

Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2005)

Danke 
für eure Antworten werde mir vorraussichtlich die Scherre hohlen.

Jürgen


----------

